# Shadow Bloxing (not a mis-spelling either) and return of the kicking!



## skyeisonfire (Nov 5, 2019)

Hey guys, another weekly video I did.  This time it's a little different but I think it's something maybe some of you will be interested in.


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 5, 2019)

The video is blocked by WMG?


----------



## Buka (Nov 5, 2019)

I can’t watch it, unfortunately. All I get is a sign that says “This video contains content from WMG, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds.”

Anybody know what’s up with that?


----------



## skyeisonfire (Nov 5, 2019)

Buka said:


> I can’t watch it, unfortunately. All I get is a sign that says “This video contains content from WMG, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds.”
> 
> Anybody know what’s up with that?



Are you in the U.S. ?


----------



## skyeisonfire (Nov 5, 2019)

I may have to redo with my standard music.  It's a shame.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Nov 5, 2019)

Sorry about that guys...I deleted it and atm redoing it with my usual music that is I know is o.k.  There are certain rights that the artist/companies get royalties if they are affiliated with YT unless there is a conflict anywhere along that lines.  Looks like something I put in there isn't covered.  I'll download the new one and see if it works.  Please do me a favor and let me know if the new one has problems as well.  Maybe it's some other issue.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Nov 6, 2019)

Here's the re-uploaded video...


----------



## skyeisonfire (Nov 6, 2019)

Sound is not synced correctly on this omg.  I'll have to fix it in the morn.. .ugh!


----------



## skyeisonfire (Nov 6, 2019)

Finally.....This one is the final and finished product.  Yesterday just wasn't my day OMG!  Hope this doesn't happen ever again.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Nov 6, 2019)

Finally.....This one is the final and finished product. Yesterday just wasn't my day OMG! Hope this doesn't happen ever again.


----------



## Martial D (Nov 6, 2019)

Good arm movement. Your head is always on line in center though. Maybe working some head movement in there might be a boon to you.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Nov 6, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Good arm movement. Your head is always on line in center though. Maybe working some head movement in there might be a boon to you.



Lol, I hardly ever do shadow boxing..it was hard enough just pretending to hit stuff!  I tend not to duck and weave when I'm doing combos like when I work on that dummy.  I have to stay committed to the action at that moment.  If I were just only jabbing and throwing a cross, then I would do that though.


----------



## Martial D (Nov 7, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> Lol, I hardly ever do shadow boxing..it was hard enough just pretending to hit stuff!  I tend not to duck and weave when I'm doing combos like when I work on that dummy.  I have to stay committed to the action at that moment.  If I were just only jabbing and throwing a cross, then I would do that though.


Well, if you are training for those 'what if ' moments, being comfortable attacking is good, but not getting hit yourself is also good.

<3


----------



## skyeisonfire (Nov 7, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Well, if you are training for those 'what if ' moments, being comfortable attacking is good, but not getting hit yourself is also good.
> 
> <3



I've done a lot of reflex training in the past and it's ongoing.  I don't see it necessary for these videos as I'm demonstrating just the "offensive" parts for the most part.  Ducking and moving around is a natural process when you know someone is kicking and punching you. I'm well aware of that.  I know what it feels like to get clocked and  I would never stand around and let people take a swing at me unless I'm drunk...but I haven't done that since my 20's.  The drinking part that is.


----------



## Martial D (Nov 7, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> I've done a lot of reflex training in the past and it's ongoing.  I don't see it necessary for these videos as I'm demonstrating just the "offensive" parts for the most part.  Ducking and moving around is a natural process when you know someone is kicking and punching you. I'm well aware of that.  I know what it feels like to get clocked and  I would never stand around and let people take a swing at me unless I'm drunk...but I haven't done that since my 20's.  The drinking part that is.


Cool cool.

Just sayin' it's all about muscle memory. Visualization excersises (shadowboxing) have proven to be very beneficial to overall performance, but to get the most out of it it's good to include a full range of movements. Imagine he, (the invisible opponent) is throwing various techniques you would have to slip, Bob, weave, sidestep, block, intercept or cover.

As always feel free to heed or ignore this advice.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Nov 7, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Cool cool.
> 
> Just sayin' it's all about muscle memory. Visualization excersises (shadowboxing) have proven to be very beneficial to overall performance, but to get the most out of it it's good to include a full range of movements. Imagine he, (the invisible opponent) is throwing various techniques you would have to slip, Bob, weave, sidestep, block, intercept or cover.
> 
> As always feel free to heed or ignore this advice.



I know.  I get the concept. Thanks.


----------

